# Daughter's Blooper Live TV



## Lara (Sep 13, 2015)

My daughter, *Julie*, has been a regular on a KDTV Denver TV News morning show called "Everyday" for a couple of years now. 
She does a 3 minute Cooking/Nutrition segment once a week there in addition to running her health and nutrition business. 
Here's her First Blooper on Live TV haha

Julie is the blond…the blooper happens in the beginning of the 3 minutes (click on link)
Wait for the short ad in the beginning (about juice?):

[video]http://kdvr.com/2015/09/09/healthier-ways-to-enjoy-your-pasta/#ooid=JiNDJndzpuW2R4gSIeUtpptxwPk6eIwp[/video]

_________________________________
https://instagram.com/healthyjulie/
https://healthyjulie.com


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 13, 2015)

I didn't see any video and thus no blooper but you have a beautiful daughter Lara, I know you must be a proud momma.


----------



## Lara (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you. You have to click on the link to see the video and then scroll down on the page there. It's not a youtube or it would show up here in SF. The software here won't allow full video display for certain websites like yahoo for some reason. Maybe a question for Admin.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2015)

I can't see any video either!


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 13, 2015)

Lara can see it because it's in her computer, but we cannot.


----------



## Lara (Sep 13, 2015)

Interesting. Thank you for trying. If you saw her photo then if you click on that it should show up? And if you click on healthyjulie.com, scroll down and click on the video it should show up.

Oh, are you clicking on the word VIDEO on her healthyjulie website? It's not there, it's on the main page. I'm going to get her on here and show her how much trouble it is for everyone to see it because that's not good.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 13, 2015)

Lara, it's in your buffer so you see it but I cannot.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 13, 2015)

On my system you have to click on a little popup window at the very bottom of the page that asks if you want to allow a security risk.  (Win 10 here, and IE11)


----------



## Lara (Sep 13, 2015)

Ok Jim, I don't know about buffer but will do a search, thanks. Nancy, thank you for trying and letting me know. I'll check that out too.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 13, 2015)

Y'all might try this link - Lara, is this the one?

http://kdvr.com/2015/09/09/healthier-ways-to-enjoy-your-pasta/#ooid=JiNDJndzpuW2R4gSIeUtpptxwPk6eIwp


----------



## Lara (Sep 13, 2015)

Yes Phil! That's the one. So I copied and pasted your link into my post #1. It has to be an http to click on but is working for me...is it working for you if you click on it?


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 13, 2015)

That works!  Thanks Phil.  BTW Lara in the video I notice the pans handle is on the front.  It is always a good idea to turn the handle so a child cannot pull  a hot pan of food down on themselves should they venture near.  Also it can catch on the cooks clothing and cause a problem.  Just a tip that most fire departments will recommend to people who cook at home.


----------



## Lara (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you Jim, good tip. There aren't any children on the TV set but it's always good to know. I'll pass that along to Julie. I'm glad Phil's link worked. I don't know why I can only post youtube videos here but not any other kind like yahoo. Odd.

.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 13, 2015)

*Can I have my pasta without the sperm, please? *layful:


----------



## Lara (Sep 13, 2015)

ops1h dear tsk tsk


----------



## Kadee (Sep 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> That works!  Thanks Phil.  BTW Lara in the video I notice the pans handle is on the front.  It is always a good idea to turn the handle so a child cannot pull  a hot pan of food down on themselves should they venture near.  Also it can catch on the cooks clothing and cause a problem.  Just a tip that most fire departments will recommend to people who cook at home.


 
Jim I always turned handles of pots in on stoves/ bench tops when the kids were young , I still do it out of habit. My young brother was badly burned by pulling a hot coffee off the table, when he was only a year old


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 14, 2015)

Shirley said:


> *Can I have my pasta without the sperm, please? *layful:



...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 14, 2015)

Whoops! That's some blooper. :lofl:


----------



## oldman (Sep 14, 2015)

That's funny and a cute girl to match.


----------



## Lara (Sep 14, 2015)

haha, I'm glad you all enjoyed it. I love that little sweetie. She's been nutritious since day 1. I remember her as a little tyke blotting the grease off the top of the pizza delivery. Also, sitting on the kitchen counter making macaroni and cheese as she "read" the directions off the box in her own words (only age 2 or 3), so funny (I have it on one of those old VCR videos)


----------



## ndynt (Sep 14, 2015)

So funny, Lara.  Especially that she was able to just laugh and continue with her segment.  Lovely young woman.


----------



## Victor (Sep 14, 2015)

Very funny and she is very CUTE.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 14, 2015)

Before I watched till Julie made her slip but I just watched the whole video.  Julie is not just pretty she has poise and charm as well.  Lara, I know you are proud of her and rightfully so.


----------



## Lara (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you very much. She's working so hard to be a productive citizen and build a business that helps others….all without the wisdom from her father who owned his own business. She's had set backs but doesn't give up and she's moving forward. I'm very proud of her as well as my other girls going down the same path of owning their businesses. I'm proud of them all. They always let me know how grateful they are for their upbringing. It's nice when adult children look back and show their appreciation. They're a blessing to have.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 14, 2015)

That's great, Lara.


----------



## Linda (Sep 16, 2015)

Julie is beautiful and I enjoyed the whole video.  I couldn't get it to play last night or tonight but then I decided to give it a try on my computer with Windows Vista and it came right up.    Obviously I need to change some settings on Windows 10.


----------

